# I feel ILL !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I spent the day with the wife moving some of our stuff to our new place.... it was only 109* and humid by our standards. We only moved the boxes and a couple of beds and took more stuff to a storage unit. My back is somewhat sore as you might imagine, we loaded a 20' truck pretty much to the max and barely put a dent in the true bulk of our belongings. Read that as we have a lot of crapola.... but it's good crapola... and it's ours. I have spent weeks packing a bit at a time things that we don't use regularly and my reloading stuff and ammo and all my little doo hickeys for gun care and maintenance. It all went on the truck. I should at this time tell you all that I MUST add another rule to my list of rules. If you move... do not let the wife, girlfriend , significant other, or "friend" dolly your gun stuff into the house, trailer,condo,apartment, 1982 Chevy, cave or hole in the ground, that you are moving into. If you do you will hear something along the lines of " OH my God what is all this stuff ?... will the boxes ever end....why do you need all of this? and probably a few others that you DO NOT want to hear. " Holey smokes (not the actual phrase she used) you've got more stuff than I have clothes not really, but shutting up is a safe move at this point..... act like you didn't hear them or something. Just get out of the room... as qiuickly as possible. DO NOT look back. Just move on.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very funny Don. Don are you going slightly bold with a thumb shaped bare patch!?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

They don't appreciate good STUFF!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Like DM mentioned...Honey this is mostly all your stuff. Things to protect you. If the crap hits the fan and I have to fight off zombies trying to get at you " I Will Be Prepared " . See how much I care for you sweetie. Here...let me help you move that big ol safe cutie.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Very funny Don. Don are you going slightly bold with a thumb shaped bare patch!?


HUH ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Like DM mentioned...Honey this is mostly all your stuff. Things to protect you. If the crap hits the fan and I have to fight off zombies trying to get at you " I Will Be Prepared " . See how much I care for you sweetie. Here...let me help you move that big ol safe cutie.


I take the opposite, well not completely opposite tact. They are my guns, it's my hobby. She doesn't mind guns and in fact owns a few herself( I bought for her) but the dividends have been paid back many times. Over the last 10-12 years she has bought me 5 guns. She knows she can use any of them at any time.

Don't BS her she knows better. Most women will have all the guns they want after 2 or 3 and also know that when the "sweetie" crap starts they are being manipulated.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I take the opposite, well not completely opposite tact. They are my guns, it's my hobby. She doesn't mind guns and in fact owns a few herself( I bought for her) but the dividends have been paid back many times. Over the last 10-12 years she has bought me 5 guns and I've managed a procure a couple for myself as well. I didn't ask for them(yes I wanted them) I don't have to, she knows me and what I like and I make sure she gets what makes her happy too. She knows she can use any of them at any time, and doesn't have to clean them.
> 
> Don't BS her she knows better. Most women will have all the guns they want after 2 or 3 and also know that when the "sweetie" crap starts they are being manipulated.


OOPS !


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

On a call said:


> Like DM mentioned...Honey this is mostly all your stuff. Things to protect you. If the crap hits the fan and I have to fight off zombies trying to get at you " I Will Be Prepared " . See how much I care for you sweetie. Here...let me help you move that big ol safe cutie.


Hahaha, thats exactly what i would have said! Except I would have slapped her on the butt at the end and changed the subject to baby clothes or something.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> HUH ?


You'll work it out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Am I under her thumb ?? Not a chance. We've been together long enough that I know when to shut up and when to speak my piece(most of the time) and she knows the same.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

There you go.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Am I under her thumb ?? Not a chance. We've been together long enough that I know when to shut up and when to speak my piece(most of the time) and she knows the same.


I guess I should clarify that she knows I know when to shut it and when to open it... LOL

Disclaimer: this is just more humor I can say whatever, whenever I want most of the time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Usually !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Don your putting to much thought into this!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

lol, ill start a Don Chrono fund...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey that will work..... come on now guys don't be cheap !!


----------

